# Transferring from reserve MP to Reg MP



## AFireinside13 (13 Apr 2005)

I hope this is the right forum. Anyways, i just finished my first year of Police Foundations and i also just finished my PT and CFAT. Now i get to choose my trade. I want to take reserve MP this summer. If i choose res. MP can i transfer over to a reg force MP when i graduate without doing BMQ again? Or should i just wait until i graduate to be a MP?
Thanks guys, all input is much appreciated


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (23 Apr 2005)

My current trade is infantry and have decided that I would be much better suited as an MP because i can take advantage of my college education in policing, I am Not MOC training yet, i just completed My SQ course and am Handing in my Memo for an OT on Monday.
From experience what are my chances of getting the OT because i know i don't want to do Infantry.

Any information would be great, thanks!


----------



## 2 Cdo (23 Apr 2005)

Glad to see you go! Obviously you have no clue about the infantry or its merits. I have to wonder though you did sign up, and maybe now the possibility of doing a little hard work has frightened you! As an aside, I don't think you can OT until you have served at LEAST 3 years. Hopefully that is still the case, maybe you can just release and grow-up a little before coming out to play with the men!


----------



## old medic (23 Apr 2005)

[quote author=2 Cdo]
Funny how somebody asks a question for info about a subject and the comments begin. Telling a person to suck it up or say he is whining seems to be the norm lately on this forum. If a question is asked and you don't have any pertinent info then try to refrain from the smart-*** comments, it just reveals what an *** you are. And it should be noted that it should apply to all pers on this site, posters and moderators alike!
[/quote]

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28701/post-202937.html#msg202937


----------



## tree hugger (23 Apr 2005)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> maybe now the possibility of doing a little hard work has frightened you! Hopefully that is still the case, maybe you can just release and grow-up a little before coming out to play with the men!


Hope you're not saying that MP's don't work hard....


----------



## jc5778 (23 Apr 2005)

But 2 CDO is right.  I don't want this whiner comming to Battalion.  He already knows he doesn't want to be in the infantry?  *CDN*Blackhawk you have no idea obviously.  Why the hell did you join the infantry then?  I could rant about the MP thing as well.  Too easy and too long.  In my humble opinion EVERY MP should have at least 3-6 years in a different trade first.  You need to know what it is like to be a soldier before you can understand and (pretend) police us.  Do us a favour, release.  If you wanted to take advantage of your college then u should have done that when you first joined, or in 3 years. :threat:


----------



## old medic (23 Apr 2005)

7 - 10 days said:
			
		

> .  I don't want this whiner comming to Battalion.



Back that up. Show me proof this member is a whiner.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Apr 2005)

7 - 10 days said:
			
		

> In my humble opinion EVERY MP should have at least 3-6 years in a different trade first.



Thats an interesting idea.   Ammo techs, aesops, geo techs, SAR tech require you to have been in a few years in another MOC first.   Why not MP ?   Why require time in for these MOCs....

maybe a little off-topic but still......


----------



## canadianblue (23 Apr 2005)

> But 2 CDO is right.   I don't want this whiner comming to Battalion.   He already knows he doesn't want to be in the infantry?   *CDN*Blackhawk you have no idea obviously.   Why the heck did you join the infantry then?   I could rant about the MP thing as well.   Too easy and too long.   In my humble opinion EVERY MP should have at least 3-6 years in a different trade first.   You need to know what it is like to be a soldier before you can understand and (pretend) police us.   Do us a favour, release.   If you wanted to take advantage of your college then u should have done that when you first joined, or in 3 years.



I'm actaully applying to the reserves, and am thinking of doing the Infantry for a few years. I'd actaully be a little bit in support of this idea, this could bring about a bit more "respect" for this trade. But that is an interesting idea about how to recruit MP's. Their may be a problem with getting new people into the trade though, it all depends.

If they were to do that, they should get rid of the the two year police studies requirment as well.


----------



## old medic (23 Apr 2005)

7 - 10 days said:
			
		

> But 2 CDO is right.  I don't want this whiner comming to Battalion.  He already knows he doesn't want to be in the infantry?





			
				7 - 10 days said:
			
		

> Here's my question;
> 
> I currently have an OT in for AMMO Tech..........



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29674/post-202638.html#msg202638

I see no difference between those two questions.


----------



## jc5778 (23 Apr 2005)

old medic said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29674.MSG202638.html#MSG202638
> 
> I see no difference between those two questions.


*In fairness to *CDN*Blackhawk, i shouldn't have used the word "whiner".  *

No difference??? I've done my F$%KING TIME in the Infantry.  I signed up for it and even re-signed at 3 years.  I now have 6 years, 2 tours  including Afghanistan in 2002.  I have never missed an ex, tour, tasking etc.....I Love the infantry, when we do it.  Not a better job in the world. We just don't do it enough to suit me because of the weak-hearted politicians in our country.  I am not leaving because it's too hard.  I want a new challenge that's all.  HAVING DID MY TIME ALLOWS ME TO MAKE THAT CHOICE.  He should have waited for an MP position to open up.  Yes I have a college diploma as well.  The fact that someone after SQ (whatever the hell that teaches you these days) would know anything different about the infantry then when signing-up defies logic.  If at this point (months) in your career, and u question your career choice, you obviously didn't do your homework.  He just took a spot in SQ from some other guy/girl who's been waiting for his chance to get in the Infantry.  To me, that's wrong.


As for AESOP's remark, anybody I've ever mentioned that idea to about MP's in particular having to serve somewhere else first before MP have agreed completely.  Even MP's them selves.  The young, College guys who can't get hired on a civilian police department go to the Military and become MP's (sounds like our *CDN*Blackhawk).  This is a BIG reason for the animosity towards MP's from others.  I have seen it many times with my own eyes, these young guys thing they're real cops.  They are not all like that, I know, but those that are (A majority) lead us to these ideas.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (23 Apr 2005)

Wow, i didn't think i would get this kind of reaction to a post, 
Allow me to Clarify a few things before some of you call me a Whiner and say i do not want to do any hard work.

I originally signed up for Infantry because i liked the trade, i still do however i was also told by my recruitment center that i would be able to re-muster after basic training to MP, if i so choose to, I then was told I needed to complete SQ before i could do that, Now that i have completed My SQ course i am hopeing for an OT. 

Hard work doesn't scare me infact i like hard work, makes the days go by faster..
Where in my post was I whining? I wasn't, i was simply asking a question in hopes of a response from more experienced soldiers.

I never signed up in the Military with 20 years in mind, i signed up with 3 years in mind, I signed up to serve my country and use the Military as a stepping stone for me so i Will have more doors open to me when i get out in 2 years. Military police will give me alot more qualifications and look much better on my resume for when i get out then Infantry would give me, not saying Infantry wont look good, i am just saying that for me MP has more Pro's then Infantry does.

So again, This isn't meant to disrespect anyone or anyones trade, its just a simple question with hopes of a proper answer!


Thanks again.


----------



## old medic (23 Apr 2005)

7 - 10 days,

Thanks for the reply.

I think *CDN*Blackhawk asked a valid question in an honest manner.  Even though you may 
disagree with his career track, and even if you have more time in ....

_
Expectation of Respect between Users
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

All visitors, regardless of age, rank or experience are to be treated as equal unless their conduct dictates otherwise. That means the veteran servicemember and the green private are to assume that they have as much to benefit from the other as they have to offer the other until a reason to contrary is made known. Age, nor number of years excuses anyone from behaving in a manner that isn't civil and polite.
_

It would have looked better to simply have given *CDN*Blackhawk a link to
the search page or a direct him to the numerous threads about Occupational 
transfers. 
"Here is your answer Private ..", should be the response from a more senior NCO.
Crude replies are here for every member of the public in every country to view,
and help guide their opinions of Canadian Soldiers.

_
Posting to the Boards
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

You are responsible for everything that you post and the tone in which it is posted.

The forums are completely public, meaning anyone can come here at any time and review the comments we make. Among the over 6,000 visitors we get every day are members of the press, senior DND officials and a slew of civilians. Visitors to this site range in age, but it is not at all uncommon for 14 year olds to visit, looking for information on a possible career choice.  Bear in mind that messages here are never pruned. What you say now will be available online for years to come, easily found via search engines all over the Internet.
_

Cheers.


----------



## canadianblue (24 Apr 2005)

> Even MP's them selves.  The young, College guys who can't get hired on a civilian police department go to the Military and become MP's (sounds like our *CDN*Blackhawk).  This is a BIG reason for the animosity towards MP's from others.  I have seen it many times with my own eyes, these young guys thing they're real cops.  They are not all like that, I know, but those that are (A majority) lead us to these ideas.



Well, once again I agree, and while I am leaning towards a career with the MP's, I am applying to a combat arm in the reserves. It's unfortunate that many see the MP's as a stepping stone, which is somewhat like using Toronto Police Service as a "stepping stone" to the RCMP. As for the "real cops" part, they are real police officers, however I'd question whether they really want to be part of the military structure. I've heard in another thread about getting a civilian police force or a civilianized version of the MP's to do policework on the base. I personally would rather be a police officer, but in the general framework of the military, getting the best the two careers have to offer.


----------



## 2 Cdo (24 Apr 2005)

Okay old medic, I admit that maybe I came on a little strong. But to be truthful for someone to be looking for an OT with only a few months in the army has seriously wasted the time and effort of everyone from the recruiter to his section commanders. I have no problem with OT's as long as someone has served his time. This person has also admitted to be merely using the forces as a stepping stone to something better. Normally that doesn't bother me, but just the way the post was worded did. This person has no intention of making any commitment to his original trade and is merely looking for an easy out. 
Ref. 7-10 days I agree with his post, maybe CDN Blackhawk should just release and save us the money and time to train someone who will honour his initial contract and trade.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Apr 2005)

7-10 days and 2 Cdo I think you two are rather pathetic people. Cdn Blackhawk has looked in at himself perhaps seeing that he has some limitations and decided to make a change to something he may be better suited for. I call that acknowledging a weakness and working with his strengths. Grow up guys if anyone needs a maturity adjustment its you two.


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Apr 2005)

Not everyone joins the military for a career. Some do it for educational benefits or to learn a vocation they can use when their term is up. I think the fact that someone enlists to serve his/her country in any capacity is commendable. In time young soldiers either leave or decide to make the service a career. The pension one can gain should be a factor in any long term decision. I know in the US military our pension is unmatched in the civilian world. The next closest would be civilian government jobs and police. The military wins out when you factor in the benfits and a max pension of 75% of base pay. I would imagine that a CF pension stacks up similarly.


----------



## Infanteer (25 Apr 2005)

Old Medic is right, nothing to see here.  Answer the kid's question and move on - your opinions on his service (whatever it is) are as valid as his on yours.


----------



## 2 Cdo (25 Apr 2005)

Ex-Dragoon, feel free to pull your head out of your ass! How is wanting a person to honour their commitment immature? As for the reference to being pathetic, see my first line! You obviously don't see any point in making a commitment, but are quick with the insults. Read my second post here where I admitted that I came on strong. The point being that by wanting an OT this early in his "career" he has taken a position that someone else could have put to good use. 
Speaking as an infantry soldier we need alot of troops to bring all our battalions up to strength, and we don't need to waste our time with people who pull these stunts. If you can't see this you need to pull the blinders off!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Apr 2005)

So according to you the only valid commitment one joining the CF is that of an infantry soldier? Man you are so full of shyte!  : Better for him to realize now then farther in his training. He still wants to commit to serve his country, thats the important factor and is it not better for him to pick something he might be better at that something he won't put 100% in?


----------



## tree hugger (25 Apr 2005)

Sounds to me the kid didn't waste the army's time OR money.  He would have hat to do BMQ and SQ to become an MP anyway right?


----------



## 2 Cdo (25 Apr 2005)

No the only thing I said was to honour his commitment, which just happened to be the infantry. If he originally joined as a postie and wanted to change right after basic I would say the same thing! You should really pay attention to what is written and try not to read into a post nothing that is there!


----------



## LordVagabond (25 Apr 2005)

I'm going to wade in on this mess, but only with a bit of advice that has been passed down since the beginning of the internet:

(Edited for content. Apologies to those offended)  :-\

Come on guys, (2 cdo and Ex-Dragoon) you both are in/have been in the service. If it's really that important to argue about it... take it to private messaging? 

I'm not backing either side, I'm just trying to help find an equitable solution for both parties involved


----------



## Trinity (25 Apr 2005)

Actually

He is honouring his commitment

You said he wasted the recruiters times....  no way.

The recruiter (according to him) told him that he COULD remuster to 
MP after SQ, thus, he's doing what he was told to do.  Maybe MP wasn't open
at the time and he took an Infantry spot because they are almost always open.

As for wasting a spot / line serial of infantry.  Maybe.  Or maybe he was just
using the system to get what he wants... nothing we aren't all guilty of
from time to time.  

I back Dragoon on this one. Too many people that are too quick to
judge and condemn without asking for more facts.  (let alone insult and presume)


----------



## old medic (25 Apr 2005)

All,

I think the original question here has been answered on the occupational transfer
sub-board. We should abandon this thread.

OM


----------



## Infanteer (25 Apr 2005)

I agree with old medic.

2 Commando, as far as I know, Occupational Transfers are a legitimate part of the CF - the Army can choose whether to accept it or not and he will serve where his obligation sends him.  Why are you giving this guy the gears about commitment?  He hasn't went AWOL or suddenly reneged on the CF, he is merely putting in paperwork that gets submitted everyday in the Canadian Forces.  I don't recall hearing that a certain amount of TI was required to submit OT paperwork.

Give it a rest.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Apr 2005)

and locked.


----------



## Dissident (30 May 2005)

Its not that res MP's don't do much. Its that we do not have the same mandate as the reg force MP's.

In the land component, reserve MP's train and do all the same things as the reg force ones, aside from the law enforcement part. 

Last year, I spent 135 days in uniform, on training and taskings.(no long term class B). Right now I am in Cold Lake, augmenting base security for Maple Flag 38. Anyone telling you that res MP's do not do much are way off mark.

However, if you join the reserve MP's and spend only 6 months with them, I will advise on avoiding going throught the trouble. If you have 4-5 years to commit to a reserve MP unit, chances are you will get a lot out of it that can help you in your reg MP career. But for such a short time period the mountain of paperwork and red tape will not be worth it. 

Also, you can not directly transfer from a res MP unit to a reg MP unit. You would have to go throught all the steps any one from off the streets would, or close to it.


----------



## Shoto (16 Mar 2006)

Hey all, I'm new here.

I am going in to get recruited in to the Military Police reserves next week, if I made out on the apptitude test alright. 

Now, I was speaking with the reserve recruiter, and I had mentioned I'd like to go reg force one day, but I don't have a diploma in criminology, trade, or degree. He said, it didn't really matter. This is contradictory to what they said down at the big HQ where I did the apptitude test.

So my questions are:

-Is going reserve MP going to make it easier for me to become regforce MP?
-Will I still require a criminology diploma?

Thanks a bunch,


----------



## lawandorder (16 Mar 2006)

Well you have to your MPAC regardless.  Thats a big part of the make it or don't make it.  I also believe you need a background in security/police foundations, but don't quote me on that one.

What reserve unit are you joining?


----------

